# How do i start looking for sidework?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi sidework is ok for you to do. You start by working FOR one of those other guys on their sidejobs, you learn the resi aspect that way. Then in the future when a friend or family member needs something done you do the work for them as your very own sidejob. Then your name gets passed around and soon you have sidework customers.

Remember the important parts: Always get cash and never admit to being there.


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, that was a very insightful and honest answer, I was sure everything to follow this guys post would be sarcastic and or venomous. I'm really impressed crocodile, but you don't expect to always get cash, do you? Oh, I have some real advice too, don't mention being a union guy, where you live, your local, and wanting side work ON THE INTERNET, just not something I'd do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirescraper said:


> Wow, that was a very insightful and honest answer, I was sure everything to follow this guys post would be sarcastic and or venomous. I'm really impressed crocodile, but you don't expect to always get cash, do you?


 Swampy is an alligator.

You don't expect, you demand. Cash only. I did it that way for a long time. A check is proof that you were there and did illegal work. Signing the back is signing a confession of guilt



> Oh, I have some real advice too, don't mention being a union guy, where you live, your local, and wanting side work ON THE INTERNET, just not something I'd do.


 I never advertised either. Just word of mouth. No business cards, nothing. 

I could look back to the 15 years of sidework I did and say that there is not a single bit of proof that I ever did anything.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I could look back to the 15 years of sidework I did and say that there is not a single bit of proof that I ever did anything.


I'd bet that you'd be wrong.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd bet that you'd be wrong.


How?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ramco said:


> Im a 1st year apprentice and I hear every other journeyman talk about how they ALWAYS have a side job to do over the weekend. I want to make some side cash too! how do you guys recommend that I get some work?
> -am I allowed to do side work outside the union? or is this considered being a rat? let me know please. -Thanks!


Greedy work stealer.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> How?


I'm sure there's something. Nothing/no one is anonymous.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I'm sure there's something. Nothing/no one is anonymous.


I never said that I was anonymous, just that there is no proof. No check, no contract, nothing written out in my handwriting, in most cases no fingerprints on the panel cover either.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You've obviously never seen CSI. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

There are tons of high dollar side jobs out there to steal, here is what you do

look for other trucks in driveways and stop by when they leave telling HO you can do it for 20% less

don't get any liability insurance, thats just more proof you were there

cash like hack said

Make sure you scrape off the barcodes or they could forensic you

underground runs just bury 2-4 inches, when the dog digs it up you'll be long gone

have fun with 3/4 way systems

blur your license plate when arriving and leaving

don't worry about any lawsuits against you that may come in future, the future is for losers

you'll earn alot of respect from upstanding non union EC's in your area. Keep your eyes in back of head at local social activities

The best of all it will give us legit EC's lots of trouble calls to fix the stuff you screw up 

:thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I never said that I was anonymous, just that there is no proof. No check, no contract, nothing written out in my handwriting, in most cases no fingerprints on the panel cover either.


Bar code on electrical item, time stamp, credit card = BUSTED!!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Bar code on electrical item, time stamp, credit card = BUSTED!!!


The bar codes on all material is exactly the same so that won't work.

I never gave a receipt to the customer, that is something that could lead back to me even if I paid cash. They could use the time and date to look at the cameras.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

ramco said:


> Im a 1st year apprentice and I hear every other journeyman talk about how they ALWAYS have a side job to do over the weekend. I want to make some side cash too! how do you guys recommend that I get some work?
> -am I allowed to do side work outside the union? or is this considered being a rat? let me know please. -Thanks!


Remember, most houses are wired using a type of extension cord called "Romex" or something like that and it is stapled to wood.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Remember, most houses are wired using a type of extension cord called "Romex" or something like that and it is stapled to wood.


Which is why millions of homes burn to the ground every day!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Cash only. I did it that way for a long time. A check is proof that you were there and did illegal work.
> 
> I could look back to the 15 years of sidework I did and say that there is not a single bit of proof that I ever did anything.


Yeah I agree.

I only kill people for cash... a check can be traced back to me. No way I can get busted cuz cash is king and anonymous. If someone asks if I killed the guy, I never admit it. SUCKAZZZ!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Which is why millions of homes burn to the ground every day!


Especially if its hooked up to those Blue Carlon boxes! :jester:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Which is why millions of homes burn to the ground every day!


Copper NM cable has been proven safe and economical for home use. 

Rebuilding homes that have burned to the ground provides opportunities for job-growth and profits and also puts more people to work:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

Just noticed you posted this under "Union Topics," this is a non-union topic you knucklehead, union guys don't do side-work it's in the bylaws, What's going on up there in Bakersfield where they don't teach you this stuff? Buncha rats up there or what?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Remember, most houses are wired using a type of extension cord called "Romex" or something like that and it is stapled to wood.


Don't listen to money bags here. You can pick up speaker wire for cheap and then you're making some real money


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

FNG, Don't you know, the simplest and best way to "Get some side work cash" is by whor...errrr....posting your services up on Craig's list. there's a specific spot for people like you to advertise your skills. You can also respond to people looking for guys just like you, they may even buy your material for you, so you won't have to worry about where to find that speaker wire, or those plug in thingys.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> Don't listen to money bags here. You can pick up speaker wire for cheap and then you're making some real money


Your avatar is sooo fitting. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

ramco said:


> Im a 1st year apprentice and I hear every other journeyman talk about how they ALWAYS have a side job to do over the weekend. I want to make some side cash too! how do you guys recommend that I get some work?
> -am I allowed to do side work outside the union? or is this considered being a rat? let me know please. -Thanks!


You're a first year and you want your own side jobs? Not sure what electrical experience you have but if you have to ask on online forum about how to get side work you obviously don't have to credentials to do it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was not a side work kind of guy, though I did work for an EC on weekends (with my full time bosses approval).

IMO, if you are going to do side work

Get your license and insurance. Getting caught in some areas could end your career. Making a mistake and doing damage could also end up bankrupting you for the rest of your life.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

hack and cletis always have the check made out in just their first name, 'Cash'


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wirescraper said:


> Just noticed you posted this under "Union Topics," this is a non-union topic you knucklehead, union guys don't do side-work it's in the bylaws, What's going on up there in Bakersfield where they don't teach you this stuff? Buncha rats up there or what?


I sure hope you're kidding , lol ! An out of work union guy will do whatever he has to , to provide for his family . Bylaws go by the wayside when the local has no work !


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I sure hope you're kidding , lol ! An out of work union guy will do whatever he has to , to provide for his family . Bylaws go by the wayside when the local has no work !


:laughing: :laughing: All you need to know about the union right there in 3 sentences.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I sure hope you're kidding , lol ! An out of work union guy will do whatever he has to , to provide for his family . Bylaws go by the wayside when the local has no work !





electricmanscott said:


> :laughing: :laughing: All you need to know about the union right there in 3 sentences.


Bingo, but of course if a contractor broke the rules due to tough times he would be hung.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Bingo, but of course if a contractor broke the rules due to tough times he would be hung.


Even worse than breaking the union rules is a contractor working 100% legit but not being part of the organization. That will get their attention. Then you can expect a bunch of thugs will try to ruin your business. "providing for your family" be dammned!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Scott, it's about money. That's it. Anyone who says that they love their union and all that hype is full of crap. You join a union because you could make more money that way. The second there is money to be made in another way, you go for it. Union rules only apply when they are making you money, in any other instance you disregard them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Scott, it's about money. That's it. Anyone who says that they love their union and all that hype is full of crap. You join a union because you could make more money that way. The second there is money to be made in another way, you go for it. Union rules only apply when they are making you money, in any other instance you disregard them.


I think that is very clear to all.

But do you see the hypocrisy in that?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think that is very clear to all.
> 
> But do you see the hypocrisy in that?


Only if you buy into the hype.

I have never been one to call non-union contractors rats (other than fooling around :thumbup I have never looked down upon non-union workers. I have always been vocal about how disgusting the pickets they send us to make the union look. I have never said "That's union work!" or any of that crap. I don't agree with their organizing bullsh1t, nor do I agree with federal laws that protect union extortion.

I joined the union because they said they would teach me for free and I would make a lot of money, that's all I cared about. I didn't adopt all their policies as my own.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> :laughing: :laughing: All you need to know about the union right there in 3 sentences.


Hey , just stating the facts . They don't all do it , but the ones that do usually keep it under wraps . For the most part , it's cash only work for friends and family , maybe more ? You didn't honestly think all laid off IBEW members sit around trifling their thumbs waiting for that call back to work did you ? Most locals turn a blind eye to this as long as the member is doing non competitive work out of the locals territory . Lately , more an more guys are leaving this way of life and going 100% legit on their own , because this isn't what they signed up for .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I think that is very clear to all.
> 
> But do you see the hypocrisy in that?


Yes , it is , but try belonging to an organization that can't keep you working , but want you to be 100% loyal to them ? Meanwhile , work is all around you , but it's ok , just keep collecting your measley unemployment check , lol ! Motivated , hard workers , have a problem with this mentality and either go out on their own legitimately or leave the union altogether . Some travel around the country like they're in a carnival or something , to try to stay working , but that's not for me , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ramco said:


> Im a 1st year apprentice and I hear every other journeyman talk about how they ALWAYS have a side job to do over the weekend. I want to make some side cash too! how do you guys recommend that I get some work?
> -am I allowed to do side work outside the union? or is this considered being a rat? let me know please. -Thanks!


Union , or non-union . Everyone at some point has done side work . Some of the guys here would like you to believe that that's not the case , but it's not the truth . As a first year apprentice , I'd hold off for a while , until you learn the trade a little more . If you start getting into larger scale jobs and you work for a song and a dance , now your hurting every legitimate EC in your area . Start with some side jobs , but ultimately get your license , insurance an everything you need for a business . At this point you can make the decision to keep working for other people , or do your own thing . If you're in the union , you'll start thinking this way after your first few long layoffs . Good luck !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I joined the union because they said they would teach me for free and I would make a lot of money, that's all I cared about. I didn't adopt all their policies as my own.


So you have no morals, standards or self respect. 

Got it. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Union , or non-union . Everyone at some point has done side work . Some of the guys here would like you to believe that that's not the case , but it's not the truth .


I have done plenty of side work. But I was never a member of origination that had bylaws prohibiting it.

My view is if you want the advantages of the union you need to abide by the unions rules, if you find that impossible you need to leave the union.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I am not in the union. Let me say that right up front. We own our own business and I have absolutely no issue with any of my guys doing side work as long as they are not my customers. I don't think I could ever be in the union because I can't imagine having someone else telling me "hey we are going to strike, you can't work until it's over with". Better pay, sure. Decent bennies, ok. But I will not be told I won't work. In the words of the great Cartman, "whatever, whatever, I do what I want!" :thumbsup:


----------



## TeslaL1 (Sep 8, 2013)

If your out at a pub engage in conversation, be yourself and be honest. You will meet contacts and there is always people that need basic electrical tasks done. Just a different answer for you and a way to mix business with pleasure!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I have done plenty of side work. But I was never a member of origination that had bylaws prohibiting it.
> 
> My view is if you want the advantages of the union you need to abide by the unions rules, if you find that impossible you need to leave the union.


In my defense , I never sought them out . The company I worked for organized . I was perfectly happy back then too . My point is when times are tough , union employment is low , guys do what they have to . Some take other jobs altogether until they get called back , some do small side jobs . The hall cares less about this when they know they can't tell a man to just sit home and do nothing until we call you back . I don't have to quit entirely either to do my own thing as long as I keep paying my dues and shelf my ticket . Guys do it all the time . Some come back , some leave and don't look back . I'll say this , it's not for everybody .


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

As Hack had mentioned, start off by tagging along with your JMan at one of his side jobs, maybe he will kick you a couple of bucks for your troubles. Do that a couple of times, then put the word out with your family that you are looking for some side work. I find that word of mouth is how I get 90% of my side jobs. Next thing you know your dads buddy needs a light changed out, or a shed wired up. And you slowly work your way up to bigger jobs while gaining the necessary knowledge to do these jobs SAFELY. NEVER do a job you are not comfortable with, never except payment in anything but cash, never communicate via text message with the client. Remember, you were never here. Good luck


----------



## ramco (Apr 20, 2013)

Wirescraper said:


> Just noticed you posted this under "Union Topics," this is a non-union topic you knucklehead, union guys don't do side-work it's in the bylaws, What's going on up there in Bakersfield where they don't teach you this stuff? Buncha rats up there or what?


thank you for the heads up wirescraper, next time i'll pay more attention to the correct category I post my topics on. 

-union guys DO side work. regardless if it is in the bylaws or not. what you mean to say is "union guys **are not supposed to** do sidework".

-in Bakersfield they teach us 5 years of NJATC/IBEW approved material that they think is sufficient enough for me to get my license/ticket. 

-I am a 1st year apprentice, asking a forum of electricians a simple question. its not my intent to "steal work" or be a rat, just make some side money with the skill I am learning. I am not very familiar with the bylaws yet due to the fact that I have not been swarn-in yet. after our 1st year we swear in then they hand us the bylaw booklet. if I am supposed to keep my hands out of the residential cookie jar then say it and send me a link for proof if you can, just so I can learn, and know that you're not full of poop. i'll ask my professor and some of my journeymen at work about this topic to cross-examine what different people say. -thanks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...My view is if you want the advantages of the union you need to abide by the unions rules, if you find that impossible you need to leave the union.


 Agreed. I think it's hugely hypocritical to be part of an organization that's supposed to be taking all these steps to protect your wages, and then sneak out on the sly and start low-balling side work just because you want an extra buck. 

It's that exact type of thing that your union was established to prevent.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> My point is when times are tough , union employment is low , guys do what they have to . Some take other jobs altogether until they get called back , some do small side jobs . The hall cares less about this when they know they can't tell a man to just sit home and do nothing until we call you back .


And when times are tough for a union shop can the shop owner break some rules?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Agreed. I think it's hugely hypocritical to be part of an organization that's supposed to be taking all these steps to protect your wages, and then sneak out on the sly and start low-balling side work just because you want an extra buck.
> 
> It's that exact type of thing that your union was established to prevent.


The kid's talking about making a few extra bucks , not stealing money from every legit EC on the planet , lol ! There are more union guys that do this than you could believe . It's also not side work if you're insured , bonded and licensed . Aside from a few outdated bylaws , that really only pertain when work and employment are good in the local , this is no different than an open shop guy doing an occasional side job . I'm legit , so I have no real problem with this , nor does my local , if they can't employ me .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> The kid's talking about making a few extra bucks , not stealing money from every legit EC on the planet , lol ! There are more union guys that do this than you could believe . It's also not side work if you're insured , bonded and licensed....


 There are a whole lot of contradictions in this statement.

If he's an apprentice, he ain't licensed, insured, or bonded, and he absolutely is low-balling work.

If there are more union guys doing it than I could believe, then they definitely are taking money from a lot of legitimate ECs.

I've been union. I was in 26 back down south. I was accepted into 104 but ended up taking another job offer. I don't have a problem with unions in general. But I stand by what I said, that guys who do this stuff are basically trying to have their cake and eat it too: They want all the benefits that the union provides, but they don't want to adhere to the restrictions. I think that undermines the whole philosophy of a healthy union.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> There are a whole lot of contradictions in this statement.
> 
> If he's an apprentice, he ain't licensed, insured, or bonded, and he absolutely is low-balling work.
> 
> ...


That's absolute crap ! Anyone i know that does it , is only doing it when they're laid off with no propositions of work in their near future ! When times are good guys are content and working plenty to even consider taking on side work . That whole moral obligation goes out the window when a guy can't provide for his family . Please don't act like you don't get this .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> And when times are tough for a union shop can the shop owner break some rules?


Yep , and they usually do . In case you haven't figured it out by now , I'm not real happy in the union , and probably won't be staying much longer . You're preaching to the choir a. Please don't act like you've never colored outside of the lines on occasion !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> Don't listen to money bags here. You can pick up speaker wire for cheap and then you're making some real money


You can get lots of free wire from dumpsters on construction sites...:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Drum, if you've gotta do it when times are tough, so be it. Not many guys would begrude a person that, and I won't insult you by claiming I wouldn't do it.

But don't insult me by claiming that's the only time this happens. We both know full well a lot of guys do side jobs regardless of whether they're sitting down. That's what this whole thread is about. 

And since the OP is an apprentice, by definition he'd be low-balling jobs, I think he's the last person who should be encouraged to do it. At the bare minimum if he gets in a jam he needs to hire on with a legitimate EC.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Hey , just stating the facts . They don't all do it , but the ones that do usually keep it under wraps . For the most part , it's cash only work for friends and family , maybe more ? You didn't honestly think all laid off IBEW members sit around trifling their thumbs waiting for that call back to work did you ? Most locals turn a blind eye to this as long as the member is doing non competitive work out of the locals territory . Lately , more an more guys are leaving this way of life and going 100% legit on their own , because this isn't what they signed up for .





drumnut08 said:


> That's absolute crap ! Anyone i know that does it , is only doing it when they're laid off with no propositions of work in their near future ! When times are good guys are content and working plenty to even consider taking on side work . That whole moral obligation goes out the window when a guy can't provide for his family . Please don't act like you don't get this .


No **** sherlock. That's the ENTIRE POINT of what we're saying. We all know it, you know it and the lying frauds, and each and every one of us know who they are, the ones that love to beat the union drum on this site know it. 


The rally cry is "greed" by the corporations and the man yet most of these guys are _driven_ by their own greed and of course (borderline) legal thuggery that gives them a little tingle in their pants. 

I too am "just stating the facts".


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Drum, if you've gotta do it when times are tough, so be it. Not many guys would begrude a person that, and I won't insult you by claiming I wouldn't do it.
> 
> But don't insult me by claiming that's the only time this happens. We both know full well a lot of guys do side jobs regardless of whether they're sitting down. That's what this whole thread is about.
> 
> And since the OP is an apprentice, by definition he'd be low-balling jobs, I think he's the last person who should be encouraged to do it. At the bare minimum if he gets in a jam he needs to hire on with a legitimate EC.


I'm not denying that happens at all . In 21 years , the only " side work " I've ever done was when I was laid off and believe me , it doesn't amount to much . The guys that are double dipping so to speak ate out there . I was content with the money I made when I worked steady and turned down all side work . I made enough money and enjoyed my time off . No hard feelings , maybe I misunderstood you ?


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

we all have an opinion and a reason for doing or not doing sidework but as a first year i'd wait alittle maybe start with fixture changing


----------

